# R15-100 v0x1059 Issues Thread



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, since nobody else started the thread, I thought I would.

Issues thus far with my R15-100 on x1059:

1. Spontaneous Reboot during recorded show playback
2. FF on 1x results in audio skipping sound. Video FF's but audio remains sounding like a skipping CD. Repeatable but only once in a while
3. Watching a recorded show. Press Stop. Come back to it later. No Audio unless you hit 6-second reverse. Then its fine. Repeatable 99% of the time


Good things:
1. While deleting on the My Playlist, hitting - - actually returns the prompt to the right place now. At the next entry. Not above, not on the next SL, but on the next entry. Finally
2. Page Up/Page Down scrolling through guide more responsive


Havent found much else positive or negative besides these things so far, but after saying this, Im sure I jinxed the box.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a very impressive update to me. What's that? Four months of work? And still counting for the -300's and -500's.

I still think they've cut the resources on the R15 to a token team. Just enough to be able to say they're still working on it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Doesn't sound like a very impressive update to me. What's that? Four months of work? And still counting for the -300's and -500's.
> 
> I still think they've cut the resources on the R15 to a token team. Just enough to be able to say they're still working on it.


So what is the issue with the software version you where reporting on?

Or are minor updates no longer important?... everyone wants bells and whistles with each update...

Oh... and yes... they are still working on all three versions... hence the CE release scheduled for this evening..


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

No update happen to my R15-500 - Still running oX10FA - I am in Homewood, IL


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

I also have an issue with my R15-100 X1059 version on playback. First, let me say that since I did a re-format months ago - I have had very little issues with the R15. All of my series are recording fine, and it seems to work very well most of the time. The only issue that I have had is that on Monday for "24" - I recorded it as usual and went to start watching it around 9:30 (30 minutes into the show). I watched from the playlist and hit play. Right around 10 when the recording should have ended, the playback stuttered and then went to the live bufer (I assumed this based on the fact that it was displaying the local news broadcast which comes on at 10). I could hit stop - but it was displaying the green live buffer indicator, not the orange recorded show buffer. So, I went back to playlist - it still showed the show there, selected it and hit play. The show started to play audio from what sounded like where the show had left off, but video from the beginning - then shifted to the beginning where both audio and video were synced. I tried to fast forward to where I was, but it would not go beyond where I had watched. I tried multiple things like hitting the slip to go to the end and then would have tried to rewind to where I wanted to watch - but that did not work. I tried other FF and so on, but it did not work. When I switched channels - I even lost the recorded show itself - ie. it no longer showed up in the playlist and the scheduler shows it as not recording. this is the only time this has happened to me, and I have watched many of my shows this way (playing from playlist after the start recording, but before they finish). Luckily, my neighbor has it recorded as well and I will get a copy from him.


----------



## unipat (Sep 5, 2006)

I have no complaints about the latest R15-100 update. I don't have many SLs so I can't complain about them. I posted a reply last month about the replay button taking the recording or buffer back to the beginning...I use that one quite a bit. I'm not seeing the random "keep or delete" message when I have not gone to the end of a recording.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

I havent posted for a while since I've decided to just accept the fact that the R15 is crap and will deal with all the problems by letting the anger fester inside. However, I thought I would give an update.

The r15-500 I have is pretty much dead. Cant record a thing. Must really be a hard disk issue but I swear it was brought on by the 1/17 update because its the same day the thing decided to takes its slow downward spiral to being a mere receiver.

The r15-100 has its own troubles. Ive only had this one for a couple months now but its trouble. Spontaneous reboots happen about weekly, but I havent been watching a lot of TV lately so I suppose it could be more frequent if I did.

The major issue I had was during one of the spontaneous reboot it went to the full first time setup style boot which basically screwed up all my series recordings. They were still listed as being set up to record, but they just didnt. Going into the scheduler/priortizer and selecting one of the SL's results in giving me a there is nothing in the guide for this program error. Deleting the set recording and readding it is the only way to fix it which is something I had to do for all of my recordings. The thing is that since its just rebooted, the guide is gone so to reestablish the recording schedules took a few days while the guide was being rebuit. Very annoying. But it seems like over time even the ones that I recreated go back to having no link to its recording and what is in the guide and I have to delete and readd it again. 

FOr example, it decided to record the Thursday night speed coverage of Monaco GP practice but it didnt have the actual race on Sunday set to record even though the scheduler said it was there to record. (in the guide it showed as not being recorded). Hitting the scheduler showed the error of no programs matching for this recording....

In any case, disappointed still. I really liked the R15-500 for an entire year before it did what it did and then it was downhill.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

A couple more things I failed to mention. Double-Dash has become sensitive and now I have to repeat a few times before it takes. 

Its still recording non-first runs even though Ihave it selected to only do first runs.

The last release supposedly fixed it so that when you do delete something the cursor returns to where you were instead of the next show but its now going back to not returning to where I was but instead one item down from it on another show.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl, did you ever get any release notes for 1059? I did not see any anywhere.

One difference I did see is that when I hit "guide" the first time, I now get to choose from "All Channels" or "Showcases".


----------



## ehamilton (Jun 8, 2007)

I still have the 0x106C update from 1/17; how do I get the newest upgrade?


----------



## JimP (Jan 3, 2005)

1059 on a new 100 has know to D* issues. The spontanious reboot is just one thing. Freezing on replay - sometimes you can FF to end, back up and see the rest of the recording - sometimes just wait a day and the replay is fine - other times you can't get past the bad section. Shows not recording even though they are in the to-do list until you switch to the channel. Shows not recording the correct length - sometimes it starts on time but stops recording at random interval - sometimes it starts late and finishes when it is supposed to. When I call D*, they say they are working on the problems but don't have an ETA.


----------



## leier911 (Oct 17, 2006)

I've had some bad issues on the R-100 ......I do show now, x1059 or something like that....

But 

1. Constant reboots by itself when I am watching.
2. Cannot rewind sometimes, just stops/freezes

I have done many reboots

3. Woke up one day and had 300+ shows, ALL gone now and no fav channels, settings, etc. were back to normal.

4. The big kicker, even after I've done a full restore myself, I cannot do any series records. I hit the button (R) twice and it shows the ))) then goes off. I go into the INFO button and do series record, nothing, it doesn't take, nothing takes anymore at all!


----------



## mstevens (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmm. Mine came with 1060, then when I tried to download a CE downgraded to 1059. Odd, that.


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

My update is stuck at x1059 and says no future update. When I reset the reciever and I press 0, 2, 4, 6, 8 on my remote, just downloads something that isn't related to the next update.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

mstevens said:


> Hmm. Mine came with 1060, then when I tried to download a CE downgraded to 1059. Odd, that.


I got a R15-100 back in January. It currently has 1059. Yesterday I replaced a couple of ancient non DVR RCA receivers with 2 more R15-100s. They both came with 1060.

Was 1060 a CE version?


----------



## 65hokie (Nov 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich,

I noticed I have ver 107C on my R15-100. Are you going to post an "announcement" on this update like you have on the other machines. I have ver 109C on my R15-300 and see you have that one up already.


----------

